# Angel is a Mama!!!



## Hope A. (Jan 5, 2016)

Angel had a litter of 13 puppies 4 weeks ago! Sadly, 2 were stillborn, and we lost one little boy, but the Vet told us everyone else was healthy! 
~Hope


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 5, 2016)

Congratulations! That sounds like fun, having all those puppies running around! I'm sorry that you lost the three, but I'm glad that the others are healthy thus far. 

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2016)

Not unusual with large litters.... most of the time anything over 10 will die or be still born.
Congrats. 

What kind of dog is she? What was she bred to?
and where are the pics?


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes- pictures are a must when it comes to puppies! Would love to hear more. Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 5, 2016)

Congratulations! Even with losses that's a good sized litter. Pictures are necessary around these parts.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2016)

Nothing sweeter than puppy breath. Wish I could figure out a way to bottle it so I could smell it every day. Now my puppies are just great big dogs! sniff

Congrats on the puppies and I want pics too! and hug them and squeeze them and inhale that wonderful puppy breath for me too!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 6, 2016)

Did anyone ask for pictures yet?????


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2016)

So happy to hear about this!  What a nice, big litter.  Can't wait to see pictures.  Did you breed her to another LGD?  Puppies are such a joy.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 6, 2016)

We really do love pictures!


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 10, 2016)

I did try pictures!  The computer was not liking me much.  She *ahem* escaped during her last heat, so we don't know what the dad is. Either she dug out of the pen, or he dug in...


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Hope A. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Hope A. (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll try to post some more soon!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2016)

Awww......so darn cute!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 10, 2016)

Adorable!!!  Lol - given Angel's pedigree is Pyr w/ a dab of lab, I'm guessing all the cute spots came from Daddy.   Should be an adventure to see if any of them get mama's LGD instinct.  Even if they don't go the LGD direction, I'm sure they will be excellent farm dogs regardless.  Congratulations!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 11, 2016)

Ya know, the only thing wrong with puppy pictures is that the pictures makes you want to shout "I'll take em all."  Then sanity stops you in your tracks... well I can dream can't I?  Cute little beggars.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 11, 2016)

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 11, 2016)

Can I have, like.. all of them?


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 13, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> Can I have, like.. all of them?


We might just take you up on that...


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 13, 2016)

We will miss them, but we are allowed to keep one.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats on the pups! and congrats on getting to keep at least one. They are adorable. I love their coloring.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 13, 2016)

Hope, I bet daddy was a blue heeler. Based on those masks and markings


----------



## sadieml (Jan 13, 2016)

Whatever the breed, I'm betting Daddy has SPOTS!   What beauties!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 26, 2016)

How are they doing?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 26, 2016)

Congratulations!! So cute!!


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Hope A. (Jan 26, 2016)

They are doing well!!! We weighed them yesterday, biggest is 14lbs, smallest 10 lbs. they are so squashy and adorable!!!


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Hope A. (Jan 26, 2016)

Whoops. That one didn't work!!!


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Hope A. (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry they keep going in sideways!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 26, 2016)

So cute!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 26, 2016)

So cute. What breed?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 26, 2016)

Adorable!  Can't believe they're already so big! I'll bet they're a lot of fun (lol - and a lot of work).


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jan 26, 2016)

WHOA! I just saw this thread again after awhile and those pups have GROWN so big. What cutie pies...


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh they are adorable!


----------

